# Bow Pull-back



## M1sprtsmn (Jul 17, 2010)

I need some opinions please on why my bow occasionally pulls back at full draw. Some days it does'nt happen at all. Is this a poundage issue or a draw length issue or neither? Thanks


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

does it feel spongy at full draw? if so its probably your timing.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

By pull back, do you mean towards the bow? If so you aren't using enough backtension, and you're creeping, then the bow is trying to take off as it comes out of the valley


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

The bows draw length is set too long for you. You aren't getting to the wall and just barely past the valley, if you anchor where you aught to and possibly creep a little the bow is pulling you out of the valley and back to full draw weight.JMHO.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry no reply here without pics.


----------

